# Oh my....



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

I have a strong sneaking suspicion that my Cali is going to be a mommy. It's almost like she's blown up overnight. And has what looks like a pregnant belly. I've had her for a few weeks now and she hasn't been around any males but I think she was in with the general public at the pet store. According to what I've read if she is pregnant she should be close to time to deliver. I got a pic but it's not a great one. I honestly haven't really suspected till tonight. I thought she was just getting bigger. She's quite a bit smaller than Roxy. So I figured she was just catching up. Anyway. Right now the only thing I have to put her in is a small cage but I will be going tomorrow to get her something else. I just didn't want to leave her in with Rox if she delivers tonight. So she has fleece and toilet paper for nesting material. I feel really terrible that I didn't suspect sooner! Anyway here is the pic. Her little nipples are sticking out more than they have been and it does kind of look like she's missing some hair around them. She has always slept a lot so it really didn't cross my mind that it could be pregnancy. I am a bit lost!!! Don't really know what to do or how to go about giving the babies away. Help please. (Maybe it's a false alarm?)


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

She looks pregnant to me. I would get a plastic tub for her you don't really want pinkies in a cage with wires.


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

There is alot of good info that will help you on here http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?183585-Caring-For-My-Pregnant-Rat


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

thenightgoddess said:


> She looks pregnant to me. I would get a plastic tub for her you don't really want pinkies in a cage with wires.


I am going tomorrow to get one. Will they be ok till then if they are born tonight?


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

Look what I came home to!! 6 little ones. They look like little gummy bears!! Now what????


----------



## cammipooh (Apr 26, 2014)

Awwwe!

Love, Cameron and Sneezes


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Six is a wonderful number!!! You are so lucky!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Make sure they all have milk bands and that mummy is staying on them to keep them fed and warm.


----------



## ushiwakafox (Sep 4, 2012)

Aww, how sweet! What a wonderful experience for you both, watching these little guys grow up!


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

When I left for work this morning there were 6 babies. Now there are 5. All healthy. Cali is a wonderful mommy. All have milk bands. But what happened to the other baby? I didn't mess with them this morning but I did count 6 live babies. Could one of them have died today and she ate it?!?!?!


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

Yes that is probably what happened.


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

That's what I was afraid of. Bless it's little heart. I feel bad that I didn't know one wasn't thriving.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

It's not your fault, it happens sometimes.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

How are things now?


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

Going great!! Cali is such a wonderful little mommy. Still have 5 little ones and they are thriving. I love to hear them squeak. They grow really fast!!! I have to make Cali spend a little time out of her cage. Should I do that? I figured she needs a few minutes away from them once in a while. She loves eggs! Lol. I think I read that she needs more protein. I've boiled her some eggs. And some chicken. I haven't taken pics in a few days but here's the latest one from Saturday. Roxy seems a little sad that she doesn't have her cage mate so I keep her out with me most of the time that I'm home and when Cali is out Roxy is playing with her too.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

That's great


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

My babies are 5 days old today! ! Growing like little weeds!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking like all PEWs. :3
Be glad you had such a small litter. PEWs can be hard to rehome depending on where you live


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm assuming PEW means white. Lol. And I figured they would be. Mom was a feeder rat. I'm making plans to keep if I can't rehome. Got a new larger cage in the works already. With separate areas for the boys and girls. Don't want this to happen again!!


----------



## cammipooh (Apr 26, 2014)

PEW is just the abbreviation for pink eyed white.

Love, Cameron and Sneezes


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

Holy crap they are CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!! Little jellybeans!!!


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Adorable 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

Look at these little chunky little babies!! 1 week old today.


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

The babies today. They are growing so fast!! The are crawling all over the place! And they rub their little noses with their paws like they are cleaning themselves. It amazes me how fast they are growing!! Even the little runt is growing like a weed!


----------



## cammipooh (Apr 26, 2014)

So cute.

Love, Cameron and Sneezes


----------



## Click (May 20, 2014)

Oh they're so cute! I love that they are already practicing cleaning themselves, people who think rats are dirty need to be told that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

Best I can tell I have 3 girls and 2 boys. I'm absolutely not an expert. But 3 have nipples 2 don't. The three that have nipples have a shorter distance between their little parts. Any way to know 100%? I don't want any more babies so I want to be sure that I separate them correctly.


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

13 days old today. One little girl has her eyes open. They are running around and wrestling like mad! Absolutely hilarious!


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

The little fuzzy wuzzies playing with me!! So quick and cute!!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Roxy&Cali said:


> The little fuzzy wuzzies playing with me!! So quick and cute!!


Oh my gosh, they are jus adorable!!! 6 is a lot of rats to take care of, but it's definitely possible! Nanashi has quite a few from a litter she was unable to adopt out.... 

They need back up funds for vet emergency, and watching 6 ratties during play time (ideally 1 hour per day....) can be hard!! Also bedding and food costs.....Check out shelters in the area; if their rats get adopted out quickly. Maybe check Craigslist to sell to someone who already has pet rats and wants an addition (or Who wants a pair ), but be careful of them being snake food... Whatever happens to your new fuzzy family, best of luck and keep us updated on these adorable babies!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm working on my 'rat room'. Lol. Got the bed on the floor so they can't get under it. Wires all out of the way so they can't get to them. Gotta get some plug covers. And a few more things to make it safe. I don't know what I'll do with 7 rats. Lol. But I'll keep them all before I allow them to be snake food.


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

They're beuatiful and you're doing a lovely job with them. It will be sad to part with them, but 7 is alot to deal with. My two drive me batty on the best of days.


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

At what age can I rehome them? I don't want to do it too early. And I want them to be easily handled and friendly for their new mommy or daddy.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Five weeks is the earliest, seven is ideal. 


I saw my name come up! Yes, I've eleven rats - the two parents, and eight of their kids. (One rescue to make eleven). I did end up neutering males to save time and space but it isn't necessary. A rat room will certainly make your life easier! 

I buy food in bulk (pet food direct) and it goes a while. You need a pound a rat per month an I prefer to have at least three months of food so you'd need about twenty pounds. I use puppy pads to cover shelves (buy off brand in bulk at local supermarket) and aspen from tractor supply for bedding. Every three months I would estimate I spend $100 total on supplies. Not bad. 

I would recommend you get a cage that could be split, such as a DCN to house everyone in a small space adequately. Each CN can hold four ish rats if male, six if female. 

Some work days I would do one gender out a night and make up for it on the weekends. You want an average of an hour a night but boys can do alright with less time as they age if necessary.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

I am going to try to rehome them but I'm not going to be upset if I can't. I thought about building them a cage. I've been studying the grotto style cage. I like it a lot. I figured if I could find a bookshelf large enough I could make the top shelves for the girls and the bottom 2 shelves for boys and there would be no way for them to get to each other. Since I have only 2 boys I thought a 5 shelf case would be large enough. But I'm still researching and don't have my heart set on it yet. I would love to have the males neutered but it's over $250 each. Yikes! I'm ok with not neutering them as long as I can separate the boys and girls.


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

Happy 3 week birthday to my babies tomorrow!! They are growing up so fast!


----------



## Alisonacross (Jun 3, 2014)

Awh they are so adorable!  I hope everything works out in your favor!


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

So cute!!! I love the pictures to see their progress as they grow. :0)


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

Just came upon this thread. How cute. Good luck with the re-homing, if that is your plan.


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

How are the babes?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

They look great! 7 is a lot...but I have 13... lol but hopefully I can rehome some. I have had 3 people claim 3-4 of the 5 girls I have. Noone wants the boys but its ok cus I do...start looking for homes if you haven't alreddy.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Geez, you're lucky you only have 5 babies. My first and only oops litter was 13 little bubs. They are looking great! Good luck on rehoming them!


----------

